# Crypts



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do crypts have longer stems? I bought what is supposed to be a crypt wendtii but I don't think it is. It looks more like a melon sword now that i look at it. It has long stem then has a reddish brown leaf.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi you can try check with this to know what crypt you have.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/

under the "Genus:" select cryptocoryne.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll post some pictures tomorrow. It looks like a crypt but then again it doesn't. I've never really had crypts before so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

If you've bought them locally, they could well be C. wendtii, which is quite variable, sometimes the stems can be rather long. A pic would be rather helpful.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

megasycophant said:


> If you've bought them locally, they could well be C. wendtii, which is quite variable, sometimes the stems can be rather long. A pic would be rather helpful.


Swords can be too! I've got a melon sword with no stems at all and C. wendtii in my no light betta tank with 4" "stems"


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is more correct to call these "stems" petioles. An actual stem has nodes with leaves branching off from the nodes.


----------

